# Playing with my new zoom lens



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

[URL=http://imageshack.us]

[URL=http://imageshack.us]


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

awsome!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

and a few more...


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

last ones


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice Daniel, what lens did you get?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I guess I need more practice...too many shots came out blurry. I took like 80 pics and for the most part only like these ones...

I got the Nikon 55-200mm vr lens for my Nikon D40.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! I love the shots.  The tongue kiss is soooo up close and personal. How did you ever catch that moment?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Fantastique! I have the same lens and I love shooting the fur babies with it. It does take practice and I say that as one who need *much, much* more. You really get more of a feel for what they're like with the great close-ups.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm actually going to be taking a course on the advance features of the D40 in Sept. I also want to make sure I understand shutter and aperature values etc rather than just keeping the camera on Auto all the time. I'm planning a trip to Africa for next year for a safari and want to make sure I take awsome pics.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh how cool, great photos. I'd love to go to Africa.

I'm being lazy and not going back to the camera threads, but what the best inexpensive set up for a digital SLR camera - I've read that everyone loves the Nikon D40 and D60. Is the price difference worth it? What lenses can you absolutely not do without?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

If you read up at Ken Rockwell's site, he says the D40 will give you the exact same picture quality as the D60 and D80. He recommends going with the D40 and with the money you save buy a good zoom lens such as the 70-300mm vr with the 18-55 which comes with the camera unless you buy the body only. I simply couldn't afford the lens. It's like $800 up here and about $600 in the US. Problem is if I shipped it here the warranty isn't covered.

Even though it's only 6.1 mp the sensor is larger than the D60 and 80 which tries to cram more pixels in the same space...or something like that...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> If you read up at Ken Rockwell's site, *he says the D40 will give you the exact same picture quality as the D60* and D80. He recommends going with the D40 and with the money you save buy a good zoom lens such as the 70-300mm vr with the 18-55 which comes with the camera unless you buy the body only. I simply couldn't afford the lens. It's like $800 up here and about $600 in the US. Problem is if I shipped it here the warranty isn't covered.
> 
> Even though it's only 6.1 mp the sensor is larger than the D60 and 80 which tries to cram more pixels in the same space...or something like that...


Great pictures
Yes I think that is true. I have a D40 and my best friend has the D60. I've used both....
PS-I love the 70-300 lens :whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Those are amazing shots! I can feel the emotion! The one where Brando (b&w - sorry if I got them confused?) is putting his paws up on the larger dog is scary! I loved the tongue kiss shot too!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Great pictures
> Yes I think that is true. I have a D40 and my best friend has the D60. I've used both....
> PS-I love the 70-300 lens :whoo:


Where exactly do you live :croc:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh how cool, great photos. I'd love to go to Africa.
> 
> I'm being lazy and not going back to the camera threads, but what the best inexpensive set up for a digital SLR camera - I've read that everyone loves the Nikon D40 and D60. Is the price difference worth it? What lenses can you absolutely not do without?


i think the best value for the dollar right now is the sony a200 with kit lens.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh how cool, great photos. I'd love to go to Africa.
> 
> I'm being lazy and not going back to the camera threads, but what the best inexpensive set up for a digital SLR camera - I've read that everyone loves the Nikon D40 and D60. Is the price difference worth it? What lenses can you absolutely not do without?


Lisa my butterfly photos and the play date photos they were taken with the lens that came with my Nikon D40! :whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh beautiful Daniel!!! the boys are pretty neet too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great lens! Looks like someone has a thing for boxers


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Great pictures!!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

WOW! Amazing pictures!!!! Great camera too. I really like the pics. You can even see the sparkle in their little eyes with that zoom!!! GREAT PICS!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay guys - how much is this amazing Nikon D40 going to set me back? Are used cameras worth it? I'm a great fan of letting someone else pay the depreciation. Is there a market for used lenses somewhere?

Joe, is the Sony a200 a good one too? Is that what you have?

Sally you kill me with your stunning photos. Which reminds me, I've gotta keep an eye on your flickr posts to make sure you don't sneak a puppy in on me. LOL


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome photos. I love the tongue shot.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

lisa, i plan on buying the a200 soon. i have a small forune tied p in film camera gear but want a dslr for pup pics.

the nikon d40 is a great camera, no doubt and so is the d40x and a bunch of the canon and pentax cameras as well. it mostly depends on what you want to use it for. ebay has a ton of used gear but it's a minefield and a gamble. there is always craigslist and other local resources that let you meet the seller and check out the gear in person.
the sony gear is based on minolta gear and minolta made very nice lenses for many years. but the truth is that's it's hard to buy a bad camera these days. check out your local sales first.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

You should definitely read Ken Rockwell's site http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/recommended-cameras.htm and dpreview. The D40 is the only camera you will need. It's that good. For the 18-55 lens and body from Amazon.com it will set you back approx $450. I've seen it for even less.

As well Nilon makes some of the best lenses and many of them are fully compatible with the D40.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I love the pictures! 
Your Hav's are beautiful and the camera you're using really helps to capture their personality well. 
My SIL has two boxers..we think that Hav's RLH's are fast...they do "Boxer Burnout's" that are warp speed..lol


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay guys, I found it for $397 here http://www.digicombos.com/camera-sh...-ED-AF-S-DX-Zoom-Nikkor-Autofocus-Lens/1.html

Sounds like it has everything you recommend. Do I have to get a high speed memory chip? I already have a slave flash, so I wouldn't need to buy anything else fancy to start with right?


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

remember the d40 does not have anti shake technology or a sensor cleaner built in. both are worth the extra cost when found in other cameras.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Joe - that anti-shake is really important for us old folks. No matter how hard I try, I have a heck of a time getting my camera to hold steady - I always try and use something to rest it on if I can. I found it for about $300 including a lens. That's a bit better priced than the $400-$500 I found for the Nikon. Decisions, decisions. And on to the "If I win the lottery" wish list. :biggrin1:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I would buy the D40 body only and then get a 18-55mm vr separately. The lens that comes with the camera doesn't have the anti vibration. Although you can find them. Just make sure the lens says VR. But you can buy one at Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ZMCILW/?tag=kenrockwellcom

YOu can also skip the 18-55mm vr and just get a 55-200mm vr. I suspect you will rarely if ever need to change lenses. I now only use the 55-200 lens. I would also buy a fast memory card and a UV filter to protect the lense. It's much cheaper to buy a new uv filter than a new lense.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> I would buy the D40 body only and then get a 18-55mm vr separately. The lens that comes with the camera doesn't have the anti vibration. Although you can find them. Just make sure the lens says VR. But you can buy one at Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ZMCILW/?tag=kenrockwellcom
> 
> YOu can also skip the 18-55mm vr and just get a 55-200mm vr. I suspect you will rarely if ever need to change lenses. I now only use the 55-200 lens. I would also buy a fast memory card and a *UV filter to protect the lense. It's much cheaper to buy a new uv filter than a new lense*.


 Yes thanks Daniel I think the filters are a must. I forgot about that till you mentioned it. 
Also it is nice to have an extra battery


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

lisa, anti shake technology is not just for 'old folks' but for anyone who shoots with a long lens or in a dim situation.
i like the anti shake that is built into the camera, then any lens you use is covered and also the lenses are cheaper usually because the technology is in the camera body and not in the lens.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

this is a pretty good site for camera reviews.

http://www.dpreview.com/


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Joe - yes, it's a real toss up between the a200 and the D40. Although I do have to agree with you that's it's better to have the anti-shake built into the camera body then to have to get it through specially labeled lenses. I guess with the D40 you need to make sure you get the VR labeled lenses. Sorry if I just repeated what someone else said - I didn't go back and check.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

If you can go to a camera shop and hold one and try it out--see which size or weight etc you prefer.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Utube has a GREAT review of the Sony a200. The guy compares it to the Sony a100. Sorry guys I am a Sony fan. Have had many many other cameras and I just love the Sony...my sony is so easy to use....and if you check out the sony website they are offering either 12 or 18 months no interest...which is a real plus for me at times like this.

Tammy


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Mizell26 said:


> Utube has a GREAT review of the Sony a200. The guy compares it to the Sony a100. Sorry guys I am a Sony fan. Have had many many other cameras and I just love the Sony...my sony is so easy to use....and if you check out the sony website they are offering either 12 or 18 months no interest...which is a real plus for me at times like this.
> 
> Tammy


I agree it is a great camera. 
I am just saying hold and try the different cameras. I was sure I was going to get a completely different DSLR till I tried different ones. I am really glad I did.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

that's good advice sally, the feel of a camera is important if you plan on using it regularly.
my favourite for 'feel' are the olympus cameras, very comfortable, but i have small hands for a guy.

joe


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Whoa, Daniel! Those are stunning photos! I love the 'tongue' one. lol But I really like the one where Brando is looking up at the Boxer. He's totally fearless. The darn Boxer next door is a menace and my boys can't stand him!! 

I won't likely be getting a new fangled SLR anytime soon, but I sure do love the stuff everyone is sharing here.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

My guys are fearless when it comes to meeting other dogs. 

As to cameras, well I'm in the Nikon camp. They have a long and deserved reputation. But I agree with Sally, go to a shop and hold it in your hands. Read the reviews and most importantly don't fall for the more mega pixels is better line.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pictures Daneil! Now I feel bad I did not even take any of Beamer up at the cottage this wknd.. oh well.. next time!

The reason why you might be getting blury pics from afar is because the f-stop on the 55-200 is 4-5.6 - which is considered to be pretty slow. My Nikon 18-200 has the same problem with a f-stop of 3.5-5.6. You'll need to up your ISO alot to try to compensate for this. (especially if there is not enough light) My 50mm nikon prime lens has a f-stop of 1.8 and does not have the problem of blurryness and is extemely sharp because its so quick. Nikon has the 70-200 f2.8, but thats fricken $1800.. lol

Ryan


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

that's one of the bad things about zooms, they tend to be slow or very expensive if faster.
daniel, nikon is indeed a member of the camera makers hall of fame and the d40 is more than capable, as evidenced by your photos.
i've owned a few nikons in my day and never had a complaint.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, unfortunately the faster lens is really really expensive. I wanted the faster 70-33mm vr but well...I ain't rich lol 

But for the most part it's hard to take a bad pic with any Nikon camera. I found a site that goes over how to take better pictures and the settings you should use for certain situations. I've been playing around with it all weekend. The problem with the fast 50mm lens is it's not enough zoom zoom....


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay, now I'm in big trouble, my favorite discount electronics store just emailed me this deal http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?edp=40430064&source=EWB081808EML It's a *Nikon 10.2 Megapixel D40x SLR Digital Camera w/ 18-55 Lens for $498.

*They've only got 9 left, but I'm hoping they'll last till payday!!! I'm assuming this is a bit better than the D40 since it has the higher pixels.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

6 mp is good for most people, you get great 8x10 and 11x14 print sizes and if you only ever post on the net, then it's more than needed.

10 is good too but i wouldn't worry about going much higher.
the d40x is also a great camera, newer than the d40.
is that lens one with the anti shake technology?


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

here is only a 90 warranty on that one...


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Yes, I finally went and read the reviews and it seems that the D40 is going to be more flexible than the D40X. I liked the Sony too Joe, but price wise it seems to be a wash between the two. At least I don't have to feel rushed - the D40/A200 deals aren't super time limited. I also saw some awesome point and shoot Canon's for under $250 with image stabilization. But of course you can't get great action shots with those. Gotta keep my sites on a digital SLR.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i'm curious, what makes the d40 more flexible?
please don't take my advice as any kind of pressure on my part, i don't have a personal investment in either camera. one of the reasons i like the sony is my buddy has a few minolta lenses that fit on the sony and i can borrow them. i need only but the kit lens and i'm set.
plus when it comes to photo gear i like bucking the popular trends.

i use cameras now that are based on 50's (& before) technology, i shoot film, black & white film at that and do my own processing at home.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

If you read ken rockwell's site he goes over the D40, D40X,D60 and D80. More pixels does not make for a better picture. The myth explained http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/mpmyth.htm and


> First, the D40 is twice as sensitive to light as the D40x and D80. (The D40's ISO defaults to ISO 200 instead of the less sensitive ISO 100, making for sharper photos in any light.)
> 
> Second, the D40 is far more flexible with flash in daylight. The maximum shutter speed of every Nikon other than the D40 when used with flash is only 1/250 second, while the D40 easily shoots at 1/500 with flash with no loss of performance.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

mugsy said:


> here is only a 90 warranty on that one...


You have to be careful with grey market cameras and refurbished ones. My Nikon lens comes with a 5yr warranty and 2yrs on the body.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Yep, you guys have convinced me - buy new - get the full warranty. I think since we've got so many people with the D40 here on the forum that I'll probably go with that one. I like the idea of just getting the camera body and finding a zoom lens elsewhere. But Sally noticed a really nice kit set up on one of the links I posted and for about $500 you get everything you'd ever need accessory wise. Bag, tripod, card reader etc.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

In the kit above the lens is not a vr lens. I would save some money and get the D40 body only and not the D40x then get an 18-55 vr or 55-200 vr lens separately. I bet if you get the 55-200vr lens you won't even miss having the 18-55. Seems very odd that it only has a 90 day warrantly....


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i think it was a refurb.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I believe that the company (ecost.com) gives you a 90-day return to the store warranty as opposed to having to use the manufacturer's warranty which requires you to send to them. It's just a nice option. I've ordered re-certified equipment from them and OEM promotional packing products at a terrific savings - like 50% over Costco and the lowest online pricing. Shipping was super fast and cheap. Not all their pricing is the best, so you have to shop carefully - but I'm addicted to their daily "hot sheet".


----------

